# Today is the day



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

That I will have to euthanize my Peke, Hot Rod. He has been batteling some aggressive form of cancer for months. The tumor is under his neck, and has grown to take over his face and chest as well. I just took him yesterday to get a second opinion. And he woke up today a thousand times worse.

I thank the Lord for saving Zeus, but cant help but ask why when it comes to things like this!?

Rod is 15 years old, so he has had a great life. He lives with pitbulls and kept them all in line all these years, they thought he was their daddy lol.

I will miss him, but I have to do what is right and not be selfish. I hate myself for ever owning an animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He told me he was ready this morning, but I just forced a pain pill down his throat, and decided to wait till I get home later. The tumor changes rapidly and has consumed his face before and then subsided. But he has never looked or acted as if it were bothering hi until this morning. He looked miserable.

I figured if it didnt change by 4pm, then it is time.

Love my Rod. Hate that I love so many, and will have to do this again and again.......................

Sorry for the downer, sometimes it helps to tell others tho. But I dont feel better


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry you are having to go thru this. It is wonderful that he had such a nice long life.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this, It sound's like you have given him a wonderful life! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is never easy having to let a precious animal go...I feel so bad for you and your family having to go through this.....I have been there and it is so devastating..... :hug:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

The kids called, they fed Rodney ham....and he ate it! His face is soooooooo big from this tumor now that I know something that stretched, has got to burn. He couldnt open his mouth this morning for a piece of American cheese, but somehow ate the ham. I am not home yet, I expect a few more hours here at the shop to go. But I will see how he is. They said he still seemed down. I bet he does! Maybe the tumor is changing and he can open his mouth again.

I made up my mind, I wont be selfish. This is why I took him for another opinion yesterday. The tumor goes from an egg size, to consuming his whole face in a matter of hours. Then the next day, his face is down, but it shows in his shoulders.....I was hoping it was an infection or something they could drain...but it is definatly not liquid, it is solid as a rock. It just morphs so fast-

O well..........the more the day goes on, the better I feel about doing this. NOT THAT I FEEL GOOD, you know what I mean. More at peace about it...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:hug: I'm so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. My cat that I've had for 17 years died the day before Christmas, so I can empathasize. They become more like family members than pets... I'm really sorry.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: I am very sorry. Sounds like you're making a good decision...as hard as it is. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I a so sorry you are having to deal with this. I have to say I am in a way also. My poor Swatch is either 16 or 17 not real sure because we got him at a shelter 15 years ago, we were told he was two but the vet said one at the time. 


He is going down hill but I just pray that he will lay down and go to be with Belle his best dog friend. I pray the lord will take him then I thank the lord for giving me one more day.

I am praying for you and I hope your heart will heal fast.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Rod went home last night at 5:42pm.......to be with Sassy, the bulldog he grew up with. You were a good boy Hot Rod


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:hug: I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry  :hug:


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

:hug:


----------

